# Fleet Farm brand food Sprout



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone used this? I think way back when I heard it was pretty good. Is that right or no?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this it? Sprout High Protein Cat Food - Mills Fleet Farm

It's hard to tell since I can't find the ingredient list (you have to email them for the info) but I have to wonder why they'd purposely do that? Going by a bag labeled "high protein" isn't how I shop for food, and to me, that 31.5% is still too low :sad: ...what is the majority (remaining 68.5%) going to consist of? Fat? Carbs? No matter what pet food company tells you, carbs are just _not_ digestible to any felines...they specifically lack the enzyme amylase needed to do so, which is why you'll see a "fuller litter box"--undigested products. It does note grains as part of its ingredient list. 

Digestive Enzymes | IVC Journal

Another thing to note is that this bag says it's clearly for adult cats...kittens will definitely need higher protein levels and moderate amounts of fats for growth and satiety. In the end, it will be your choice what food your two fluffies eat, and I totally understand if you're trying to find the best within your budget. I hope someone else can give you adequate suggestions if you are looking for decent dry food, though! Don't give up!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Never heard of it... that said, I looked it up. It's kibble, so that's a big strike against it (learn about cat nutrition here: Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition) ... next, the company website doesn't appear to list its ingredients. That's is very odd, to say the least. I would hazard a guess that the food isn't very good...


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

No. They actually have a wet food, at least at the actual store they do. I really can't read those cans, even with reading glasses. They print is just too small!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess you could email or call the company then? Printing something in very fine print isn't a good indicator, though....:-(


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

G-PEG123 said:


> No. They actually have a wet food, at least at the actual store they do. I really can't read those cans, even with reading glasses. They print is just too small!


Wet food could still be high in carbs, and contain inappropriate ingredients. Science Diet is famous for that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I found ingredients for their dry dog food and it's not good stuff...brewer's rice, wheat flour, poultry by-product meal. I think it's safe to assume that their cat food is of equally poor quality.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The fact that no one seem to be able to find their ingredient list is enough that I wouldn't ever buy it. If they are proud of what they are putting into their food they would be blaring the ingredient list EVERY where.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^You mean like Hill's bragging that "chicken is the #1 ingredient" in SD? Even though on a dry matter basis the filler is actually #1, but the people buying into the marketspeak are too stupid to do the proper research and see through the hype.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It's Atrocious, what food manufacturers get away with!!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup... crap ingredients and advertising that is misrepresentation of the benefits of their product, and of what cats (and dogs) need as far as nutrition.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No. I wrote what I meant and I didn't say anything about misrepresentation. 

I said, that if they are proud of the ingredients they use they would be open about what they are and it wouldn't be hard to find a list of ingredients.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I look at ALL the packaging that is done, to appeal to OUR senses!
And IT is so misrepresented! 
All anyone has to do, is read the ingredient list...
The really cheap foods are like compacted sawdust "bites" with a few vitamins thrown in...
I don't even want to feed it to the strays and dumpees at work!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

10cats2dogs said:


> I look at ALL the packaging that is done, to appeal to OUR senses!
> And IT is so misrepresented!
> All anyone has to do, is read the ingredient list...


The ingredient list is often misrepresented as well. Depending on the food...

Chicken = chicken with a cancerous tumor that was rejected from the human food lines. Or a chicken that was DOA and maggot infested at the slaughter house. 

Corn = moldy corn with potentially life threatening afatoxins rejected from the human food lines

etc.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH YES!! Forgot that part, Doodlebug! 
More Yuckkie stuff...
AND it REALLY isn't that Easy to figure out...
I knew a little bit, but since being here, I am so much more aware of what to look for in a food...and what to avoid!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

A lot of people here think that Sprouts is an "all natural and organic" store. They actually sell very little organic but have super low prices. The low prices are a reflection on their quality. They don't have a whole lot of really high quality products so I doubt the food is any good.


----------

